#   >     500-    ?

## Arhimed0

!
, !      .

1.   157- 


> 312.       ()       ,       ()    (),  ()        .


.

    . 
1.   " "?   .  2012 .  ,     2013 -     ?  -  - ?   ?
2.  " "  "  " -   (..      )   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

" "  "  ".

     21.01.2013  02-06-07/155

     502.11  502.12  20*13*        20*12* .
   ( )       2012  (    2012) ,       2013 ?





> .   ,    ...   . ,       ...    ....

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 1.   " "?   .  2012 .  ,     2013 -     ?  -  - ?   ?


            . ,    "del".






> 2.  " "  "  " -   (..      )


 .        157.
      (      ),        ,       -    ....      ....         ...

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 502.11  502.12  2013        2012 .


,     ?  . 







> ( )       2012  (    2012) ,       2013 ?


     -     .

----------


## Arhimed0

*Sand Rostov*,   .



> . ,    "del".


    -  , ... :Smilie: 

   ,   500-    2012  .     ,   401.20, 401.10
      2013  500-   - 0 ?

  502.11  502.12 -  -    . .

     2012  -     ?
   -     ? ?
   2013   502.11  502.12 -     ?     ?     ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,       -    ....      .....


     ?    ,         ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,   500-    2012  .     ,   401.20, 401.10
>       2013  500-   - 0 ?


     .
  157 ,   (),      :        2012  ,      - 2013      501*2*3, 501*2*5, 503*2*3, 503*2*5         501*1*5, 501*1*3, 503*1*3, 503*1*5. 
,       (   - 2014-)      501*3*3, 501*3*5, 503*3*3, 503*3*5     501*2*3, 501*2*5, 503*2*3, 503*2*5.
    ()  2015        .

      ,         ,     .

         ,      ,              501  503,             .
     ,    (  ).
, ,    .

----------


## Arhimed0

:  -  ,

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 502.11  502.12 -  -    . .
> 
>      2012  -     ?
>    -     ? ?
>    2013   502.11  502.12 -     ?   ?     ?


     (      ),          (),  :      50113  50211 ();    50211  50212 (, ).            40120  302. ,       50212     302 ( )    206XX. 
_.:      50212      (  ).   ,    ,   ,  ._ 

  ,   50212  30405   ,      302  30405. 
           ( 50211  50212),           (       )   ( .  .).
  ,    /: , , /  .





> ?   ,         ?


  ,   ,   ,       :  ,     ... :         100 ,        97.  -   ,          -  ,  ,  31 . 
   3     50211   ,   128- ,   ? 
      ,        ?        ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

...   - ,   ....  :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> ,   ,   ,       :  ,     ... :         100 ,        97.  -   ,          -  ,  ,  31 . 
>    3     50211   ,   128- ,   ? 
>       ,        ?        ?


     " " -      ..
 - .     -  .   .
 - .     ,    3 .       ,    ,    3 .    -      ,            .
      -  ...

----------


## Sand Rostov

*Plesen~*,      ,          .   94-     ,  ""      ....  .    ....

----------


## Arhimed0

> ...   - ,   ....


 .     :  .    "" ? :Smilie: 




> (      ),


     .   :   ,  (     ),    -    .             .
    ,    .   , ,     ,     ,  .

 -  (  )          .        ,         -   ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> :   ,  (     ),    -    .


   -   . 

    :  -  - . () - .  (  - ,   .) -   -    .

   -    " .....   "  !!!

----------


## Arhimed0

> -    " .....   " !!!


    -   .      ..     .




> :  -  - . () - .  (  - ,   .) -   -    .


   ,       .           ,    -    .

----------


## Arhimed0

.
           .        (  :Wow: )     .    -  . !
        -    . :Smilie:

----------


## Teap

1.	     500- . 
2.	    .   ,     .
3.	        .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> -   .      ..


   ....
    ,        ,        .        .    ,  - ,  -     -  .  
  ,     ( -      ),    -    .       .....

----------


## Arhimed0

*Teap*,    




> 3.         .


     - .    -       +     .  ?

 " " ? (  - )



> 2.     .


     -    ?
   2013  "  "    " " ?

 :Dash2: ׸        :Help:    !!! :Help!:

----------


## Arhimed0

*Sand Rostov*,        ,     ,    :Smilie: 





> ,


..    ..  .    . 
    -  100 ..,    -  150 .. , ..    -   

        .

   .   2012     2013   502.11, 502.12, 504.10, 506.10, 507.10  508.10 ?    
      2013 ?

    " " -       ,     :Smilie:  :Help:

----------


## Sand Rostov

50211  5012 :
50211 -         . 01  .   ,            "" .
50212 -     -     ().  1    ,   ..

----------


## Arhimed0

- .            ""      .




> 50212 -   1    ,   ..


            ?

 ,   2013  ,  502.12   502.11 ?


 .       (   )     ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 


 





> ,   2013  ,  502.12   502.11 ?


  ,  50211   ,     .       - .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .       (   )     ?


 -      .-     (5011-50212), ..    .
     ,   50212 - "0" (    /),  50211 -    

 ....

----------


## Sand Rostov

50211  50212      ""...           2011 ...

----------


## Sand Rostov

,            ,          50211  50212...

----------


## Arhimed0

-...  :Smilie: 
-  -  . :Frown:   .

 . .            
 4.506.10.200    4.502.11.200   1000 .
 4.502.11.200    4.502.12.200   1000 .
  4.502.11.200 - ,   - "0"
   4.502.12.200 -   - 1000 .
  4.401.20.200    4.302..730       .   4.302.    

,  .  

4.502.12.200 -     2013     1000 .    - 
 - 4.502.11.200



> ,  50211   ,     .       - .


             1000   ? -...    ""   ?

    -    .    1 .. )   21.01.2013  02-06-07/155 


> 1)           ,        ()  (),        ,      ()  (),              ,        ( )    ,     , ;


  ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

, . 
,  50211        ,   50212 -          -      ....

      (       ),  :  50113 (  50610?)  50211    50211  50212   ....                 .....

----------


## Sand Rostov

,   _"   , "_,      .

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


   .    ,    ,     .
      ,       .      ,    .... ,        2013 :Redface:  




> 50212 -          -      ....


  - :    -   ,   2013     .





> ,  50211





> , .


  -  ...    - . .... 
  -   -  ,   ,    .





> 50212 - "0" (    /),  50211 -


 




> 50211  50212      ""...           2011 ...


        502.11   502.12 ?  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

,    .    502.11  502.12    ?
506.10 ? 

      ?
     502.11 - "0", 502.12 -  1000, 506.10 -  1000

   2013 ? 502.11 -  1000, 502.12 -  1000,   506.10 - ????? 2000 .    :Wow: ?     ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 502.11   502.12 ?  ?


.         .
       (.. 50211 = 50212 = 303)
      303 = *- 100,00*
,      50211  50212     30405   = *-100,00*
     ,       .    () ,     50211  50212     30405   = *+100,00* . 
        50211  20212  .

,      ( (  )       -  21.1.2013),  50211, 50212      30405,  :          . 
..   303   50211  50212  .
      .  502  "0".

  .....    ,    - .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,    .    502.11  502.12    ?
> 506.10 ?


    ?    ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?    ?


  .         302. 1000 .
  2012   502.11   ,    2013 - ,   ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .         302. 1000 .
>   2012   502.11   ,    2013 - ,   ?


     302,                :  50113 ( 50610) /  50211   50211 /  50212
 50113,   ,   506 10 ?    ? (,  ,        50610  ).             (50610-50211),           (50211-50212).    50212      302,   ,    , , .

PS:   50610    ,  -        ( ).

----------


## Plesen~

> *Plesen~*,      ,          .   94-     ,  ""      ....  .    ....


    94- ??

----------


## Arhimed0

501. -    


     504.10.200  506.10.200
   506.10.200  502.11.200
    502.11.200  502.12.200

 :Frown:        (.    21  28)        *  502.11* *  502.12*    .  ?

   :      2012       1000 .       
302. -  1000
502.11 - "0"
502.12 -  1000
506.10 -  1000 (..      ,       , -     )

 :      2013       502.11   502.12. 
 ?  506.10  2000 ?

         ...  500-  .         !!!   . :Wink:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> (.    21  28)          502.11   502.12    .  ?


 . 28           . 35:




> 50113 ( 50610) /  50211   50211 /  50212


. 
    .




> 302. -  1000
> 502.11 - "0"
> 502.12 -  1000
> 506.10 -  1000


   .
 502 12 - , ..       ( ) . 
..      :

 302 - 500 000 (  )
 302 - 550 000 (  )
 302 - 50 000,0 (/  31 .)

 30405 - 500 000 (  )

- (    31 .)  502 12 - 550 000 ( )

 506 10 - 550 000 (  )
 506 10 - 550 000 ( . _ 506 10 -  502 11,   502 11  502 12 -   _ )

    ,   302  1      50 000,  502 12   , ..       (550 000).

   :    50211, 50212  31 .       (  ,    , 50410   50610        500-       ). 

        - 50 000,0 - .   35 (50610-50211, 50211-50212)
   ,   :  50610,  50212  50 000,0.

  -,   ,       ....   ....

----------


## Sand Rostov

-   




> ..      ,


          !!!  :EEK!: 

   ,     !!!

----------


## Sand Rostov

> !!!   .


   - ,   ....      "" - ,     .  :Frown:    ""     ...   .... 

  -     502,      ,          ...

----------


## Arhimed0

*Sand Rostov*,   ,              :Smilie: 

   ?

1.              
2.         (  500- )
3.         ,   ,   
 506.10.200  502.11.200    502.11.200  502.12.200

?
    .     .

      ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .     .


 .
  ,      .....  , .  -  .

----------


## Sand Rostov

.

1.     ,         .     206-  208-,   502   ,      .

2.    , .....        50      .... 
  .   502,   506 10,      ....

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 94- ??


  ,        100%? 
      5 ,       ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 


 - :  -    ,   - .
 738       ,   ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> - :  -    ,   - .


 , ....         .    .
, ,  " +"      2013,   ,    ,          ....        !




> 738       ,   ?


     50212.....  :Smilie:  ""   .

----------


## Arhimed0

.

"" ?



> 50      ....


     ?  .     -       100 (..    )           1000 ,    1000     . 506.10.200  502.11.200 +  502.11  502.12 (      ). 
            1000 ,   900. 
        100  ,    900 

   506 .  ,     ,         ""     100 

  ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 738       ,   ?





> 50212.....


..          ?   ""   "" ,        ?





> , ,  " +   .....      2013"


 ,     ,   ,  -

----------


## Sand Rostov

,   ""      157 !   "   " (   157   50600)    !!!!
   : 



> 506 10,      ....





> 1000 ,   900.


     ,      1000,0 .,     /      100-. .

   ,        (   ) ./ ().          ,      .      . 

      100,          1 000,        -  100   1 000,0. 
       502   100,    ,     !?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,     ,   ,  -

----------


## Sand Rostov

*Arhimed0*, 



> ..          ?


...   .

!

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ""   "" ,


    ,    ???!!!!  :Abuse:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 100,         1 000,        -  100   1 000,0.


   ?        .    :    ,       "" (     )            100  .




> 502   100,    ,


     .    1000     .




> "   " (   157   50600)    !!!!


    "". 
        .    ""        "".

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,    ???!!!!


    ,   -   ?         ,  ,   ,   :       " " :yes: 
    ?  : "  ,    - " :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

*Sand Rostov*,   .        .

**  .. ** 
    .     ,            .
   ()   173 (     )
      .      



> (  0504064)
>     ,     ( )     *      ()*    (. 0504064)      ,   .


     -          . 

   .             ?

    .      .  - . ..      .   ,        "  ".    ,    , .     .

   ?

     .  -          ?      ,      ? 
    ,    , ,    -      .          !    ,       "  ?".

  ,        . .    302   502- () -- .

 ?

----------


## Arhimed0

, ..    

    -  .
         206 .   .       .     (  208-)      .
 .   100 .     1000 .  
     105(401.20...)   302.
        506.10  502.11 +  502.11  502.12 
  ""   506.10  502.11 +  502.11  502.12 



1.   506.10  502.11 -    ,   502.11  502.12 -  ()
      :         -   ,    -    ?
   -   ,     ( ) -               ?

 ?

2.     100 ,   .     2-3 (  )  ?      ,     ?      302  ?
     208 ?     !!!! 

    ,      -   ""     ( ) -         . 
       502.11  506.10 +  502.12  502.11 -       -     !

        ,   ,    ?

----------


## Arhimed0

.
  (  !  04.12.2012 !)      174  183.
    !!!   162 -      ,   174 -    ,       ,        :Big Grin: 

      174 ?  -      .

----------


## Plesen~

> 506.10  502.11 +  502.11  502.12 
>   ""   506.10  502.11 +  502.11  502.12 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.   506.10  502.11 -    ,   502.11  502.12 -  ()
>       :         -   ,    -    ?


 -...       ...

----------


## Sand Rostov

> "". 
>         .    ""        "".


 





> ,   -   ?


,   .   - 128,   738....





> .             ?


    ?: 




> ....   ....


 :




> ,   ,   
>  506.10.200  502.11.200    502.11.200  502.12.200
> 
> ?
>     .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> (  ! 04.12.2012 !)      174  183.
>     !!!   162 -      ,   174 -    ,       ,


  - ?   -     ....

----------


## Sand Rostov

*Arhimed0*,    56

-      ..... -   206-? ?    ""  502  (       ) ?....       ,       ,   ....        ...

 :      -  ,  .  

PS:       -    502      ,  50113 (50610) -      ().          ( )     .

----------


## Arhimed0

> *Arhimed0*,    56
> 
> -      ..... -   206-? ?    ""  502  (       ) ?....       ,       ,   ....        ...
> 
>  :      -  ,  .  
> 
> PS:       -    502      ,  50113 (50610) -      ().          ( )     .


   ,   .      : 
   -   502.11 - 502.12   **
    -   502.11 - 502.12    ** *+*   502.11 - 502.12  **

----------


## Sand Rostov

> -   502.11 - 502.12   
>     -   502.11 - 502.12    +   502.11 - 502.12


 ,      .....    ....      ....       ()  .    (    ),     "".   -      /          ()?       ,     (    ).

  -   -    ,         .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      .....


      . 
. 1.      -     ,    ..  ,         206 
2.    -     ** ,   (/)    . 302  502.11 - 502.12. (           )
3.     .   ר  302 - 206 +  (502.11 - 502.12 )   

       .   ""    5- .

----------


## Arhimed0

.
 ר!!!!
   ,    ,   .      ,     .     , (     - ,  -    ).       -       .     ,  ...         . 
   -   ( . ) (  ) --   .

 .
       2012 .  100 .. ,      2012  .  -   ,      .
  2013 . -       506.10 - 502.11 + 502.11 - 502.12. .          "     502.11  502.12". ?
    ,   2013 " ".    2014.   2014 -   :   .

          .
  ?            100 .. 

    " "     -      ,       ,  ,      . :Smilie:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> . ..........        .   ""    5- .


      ,  ,    ,    ,    .
       ,    :     ,  ,   ,  -     .

----------


## Sand Rostov

*Arhimed0*,   65.

 ,  ,     .  ,       2012 ,   2013     .     ( . .).        .    .

 ,      ,      ,   ,      .  -      . 
  ,     128 (738)      .

  ,          ,       ,   . ,    . ,    -  ..
       ,         .    128- (738-) .        -  .   -  " "  ,          .    .      .   ?  ?  ,   .    , - .
,    ,   "  ".  ?   . ,    30        " ". , ,   - ,  ,  ,   "  ".
         .        -       .   /,      ...

----------


## Arhimed0

128(738)         ""  ,               ?

*    -  .*

         ()     20-25 .. (  20 ..  )
   ...    !    .


1          20 ..
2   -//- - 40..
3   -//-  -  60 ..
4   -//-  -  80 ..
5  - //-  -100 ..     100 .
  ??????????

         1 - 20;   2 - 20;  3 - 20; 4 - 20; 5 - 20 +  100 (      )

      ?

----------


## Arhimed0

?
-  ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 128(738)         ""  ,               ?


.





> ()     20-25 .. (  20 ..  )
>    ...    !    .


 !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ()     20-25 .. (  20 ..  )
>    ...    !    .


   -      "  "? 
         ,        ....
 -  ,          ?     (..  )    !     !!! 
           .    ....

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 1 - 20; 2 - 20; 3 - 20; 4 - 20; 5 - 20 +  100 (      )


  , ** .       ! 
  ,      .

----------


## Arhimed0

> -      "  "?


      . (   ,  .  -  ).      -     ... :Frown:  
 ""    -    :   .  ( )    ,  ,   ,   ().....

         -  ,    .

          ,        -           ,     .  :Big Grin: 

  ,    ,    :



> 1          20 ..
> 2  -//- - 40..
> 3  -//- - 60 ..
> 4  -//- - 80 ..
> 5  - //- -100 ..    100 .
>   ??????????


   - ????????? :Wow: 

        20 ..   ?????

----------


## Arhimed0

> !
>   ,      .


    ,   .       -   (    !).  -        .
  ...          20 ..,       1  - 20,   - 40,  3 - 60,  4 - 80 ... ?
....     738  ,  "   502.11 +     ".
  502.12 -    ??????????


   .       .    20,40,60,80...     
20, 20, 20, 20, 20 ????

   ....     :Smilie:  :Redface:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> -  ,    .
> 
>           ,        -           ,


       -   ,                     ...    ,    .
   "-"   .

----------


## Arhimed0

-.
 ""     .




> 


   -          - "      " ?      -   .




> ..


           ?

        ?

----------


## Arhimed0

,   .   -738        .
,       .      ,   .  -... 
      -    . :Wink:

----------

> ,      .....    ....      ....       ()  .    (    ),     "".   -      /          ()?       ,     (    ).
> 
>   -   -    ,         .


Sand Rostov, ,    ,  :      , ,     12 .,    10 .  - 10 .,  12?      ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> Sand Rostov, ,    ,  :      , ,     12 .,    10 .  - 10 .,  12?     ?


     ?       (502 11 - 502 12).    128 (728)       .        (40120 - 302 )     501   502 . 
            .

----------


## Baarsik

1:  8     "    ",

----------


## Arhimed0

> 1:  8     "    ",


 "" - .
 ""     -  ?





> 1:  8





> 





> "   "


?

----------


## Sand Rostov

*Baarsik*,   ?  :EEK!: 

?  :Smilie:

----------


## Baarsik

"  ",           :   ,  .   1:      "    "

----------


## Baarsik

,

----------


## Arhimed0

,    ... () ()


1.  "  "  "  "

2. 



> "    "



        ?

----------


## Baarsik

501.15  501.13,     -  501.15  501.13        502.12-502.12,          ,

----------

,   .        ( ),      ,  .        ,     ,      .      ?    ?

----------

....

----------


## Baarsik

,   ,  .

----------

> .        ,     ,
>       ?    ?


, 
   ...   -   ,       ,

   -    (),     ( )

----------


## Baarsik

,

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 502.12-502.12


, ,   .




> "    "


    - .    21.01.2013  (     ),          :Smilie: 





> ,   .        ( ),      ,  .        ,     ,      .      ?    ?


  .       "   "       -          ....     .





> ....


+1  :Smilie:

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,


    ,       !   ,   ...  ,     ,   .... 
 - ,  -    .  - .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ?       (502 11 - 502 12).    128 (728)       .        (40120 - 302 )     501   502 . 
>             .


   :      ,   -   (  ),    -  , .  / :     -    +     . , ,    1      ,       ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> , ,    1      ,       ?


        . 
           .

----------


## Baarsik

,    33      ,       ,

----------

, !
, !     50211  50212 -  .    ?          ?

----------


## mariso1987

> , !
> , !     50211  50212 -  .    ?          ?


.!
,    ( ):
 1   -     .,   31 .
        ,       (   )

----------


## Nina V

> . 
>            .


-   ,       ,          0503738?

----------


## Gallochka

> -   ,       ,          0503738?


,

----------

